# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  e hapa se e kishit mbyllur shume shpejt temen

## Tironcja_BLN

Shume falimenderit te gjithve per urimet e bukra qe mi kishit ber per ditlindje :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

Ju uroj dhe juve qe nuk me kishit harruaj cdo te mire kesaj bote dhe shnet vetem shnet pacit  :muah2:  :muah2:

----------

